# Help, been away and overwhelmed



## silver04v (Jun 13, 2011)

So my n7 has been down for the past 2 months cause of poor Asus service on an RMA. Took me sending the unit in 3 times before they gave me a new device.

I feel so out of the loop and overwhelmed

Anyways, I was unlocked manually, rooted with wugs tool and twrp recovery flashed with wugs tool. Is this still all possible to do on kit Kat, the latest update?

What's the best ROM and or kernel being run out there in you guys opinions. This is the biggest thing that's overwhelming since development has taken off in the last 2 months IMO.

Thanks for any help and tips, I appreciate it guys/girls!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## mtiberio (Oct 10, 2012)

I just reverted to stock 4.3 because my video performance under 4.4 was so pathetic.


----------

